# Wrong Song Lyrics



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I was listening to "Extreme Ways" by Moby this morning (admittedly with a slight hangover) but every time I play this song, I hear the lyric:

"Oh, babe... oh, babe,

You're a cephalopod -

A cephalopod.

Oh, babe... oh, babe,

You're a cephalopd."

That can't be right, surely? Anyone else have this problem with song lyrics? :read:

.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

"I can see Deirdre now Lorraine has gone

I can see all obstacles in my way

Oh I can see Deirdre now Lorraine has gone

It's gonna be a bright, bright sun shiney day"


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Or the old Bonnie Tyler classic.

'It's a hard egg

Nothing but a hard egg' :smartass:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Well david Bowie

Was " making love to a seagull..."

:jawdrop:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

"Im gonna hit the highway like a battering ram

like Cilla Black on a bike"


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Well david Bowie
> 
> Was " making love to a seagull..."
> 
> :jawdrop:


Help me out, Keith, it's driving me nuts - which song was that? :lol:



> "Im gonna hit the highway like a battering ram
> 
> like Cilla Black on a bike"


That can't be right either. Glad others need their ears tested and it's not just me! 

.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

one of the classics:

"sam and janet evening"

:lol:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

diddy said:


> one of the classics:
> 
> "sam and janet evening"
> 
> :lol:


Come on, guys - we need to know what songs these are! "Some enchanted evening"? :lol:


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

squareleg said:


> diddy said:
> 
> 
> > one of the classics:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Seal in apologetic mood:

"Sorry Ted's my brother

Is there still a chance for us to live?

Sorry Ted's my sister

Is there still a chance for us to give?"

:blink:


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

AbingtonLad said:


> Seal in apologetic mood:
> 
> "Sorry Ted's my brother
> 
> ...


:groan:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

In chain reaction I'm sure Diana Ross sings

Tell Eddie Wearing there is no salvation!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

pg tips said:


> In chain reaction I'm sure Diana Ross sings
> 
> Tell Eddie Wearing there is no salvation!


That's my point! All these hidden meanings... Maybe Diana and Eddie had this thing going all along - and the Press never found out. Clever. :dance:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Ah, but did you know there is a term for mis-hearing song lyrics? It's called 'mondegreen '. Everyday's a school day! :smartass:


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

squareleg said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > Well david Bowie
> ...


*Ziggy Stardust.*

" Making love to a seagull..Ziggy sucked of a jewish man..." ( apologies if that offends anyone..)

Well thats how a friend of mine back at school used to sing it.....out loud and with the conviction of someone singing the words as they thought they were....he went on to be in The Warm Jets


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

tall_tim said:


> Ah, but did you know there is a term for mis-hearing song lyrics? It's called 'mondegreen '. Everyday's a school day! :smartass:


*monâ‹…deâ‹…greenâ€‚ [mon-di-green] â€" noun*

*
*

*
A word or phrase resulting from a misinterpretation of a word or phrase that has been heard.*

*
*

*
Origin: 1954; coined by Sylvia Wright, U.S. writer, from the line "laid him on the green" interpreted as Lady Mondegreen, in a Scottish ballad.*

Well, slap me with a kipper - and I thought you were making that up! :umnik2:


----------



## sparkyhx (Nov 30, 2008)

Police -

Massage in a Brothel

A year has passed since I broke my nose (wrote my note)

My 5 year old daughter kept asking for the Cardigan song in the car - turned out to be

The tide is high - "I'm not the cardigan" (kind of girl)

I found my son singing AC/DC's famous song - "Dirty Deeds and the Dunderchief"

JLS's new song "Peter Kay" (beat again)


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

'nother oldie - "Reverend BlueJeans"

(Forever in Blue Jeans) :lol:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

The Police again

Sue Lawley, Sue Lawley


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

You mean it's *not* "Sue Lawley"?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

hello hello

(hola)

im in a place called birmingham,

(donde esta)

its everything i wish i didnt know

except you give me something i can feel .


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

"Get up in the morning, baked beans for breakfast....

So that every mout' can be fed "

DESMOND DEKKER & THE ACES

ISRAELITES - 19/03/1969

1 week at #1 - 15 weeks on chart

Well, that's what I heard...


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

For years I thought one of the lines in the Frasier theme tune was "tall Sally's and scrambled eggs"

Apparently its " tossed salads and scrambled eggs",

but I prefer my version...


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

how about madonna's classic from la isla bonita:

"last night i slept with some dago"

:shocking:

ok in true forum fashion,i'll get me coat

:down:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Dance then, wherever you may be

I am the Lord of the Dance settee

And I'll lead you all, wherever you may be

And I'll lead you all in the Dance settee

(...lead you all in the Dance settee)

for years through school i always wondered who is the lord of the dance settee ,i still laugh when i hear that hymn and also wonder what happened to the arm chairs?


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

"No I can't forget the semen,

on your face as you were leaving,

but I guess that's just the way the story goes....."

Mariah Carey, 'Without You' opening line!


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

BGM said:


> "No I can't forget the semen,
> 
> on your face as you were leaving,
> 
> ...










Brilliant!

Love that Isla Bonita one, too! And the 'Dance Settee'... :lol:

.


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

"Hung like a bug,

I wanna fly away,

I don't know where my soul is...."

Nelly Furtardo, 'I'm like a bird' chorus.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Ever heard of the famous Abba song "Jackie Chans on me"?

It goes like this:

If you change your mind

I'm the first in line

Honey I'm still free

Jackie Chans on me


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

the abba song reminded me of another.have you heard the abbysinia song?

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

"abbysinia in apple blossom time"

:clap:


----------

